# Upgrading Shifters



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have new CX frame and just transfered the groupo parts off my old CX frame. My old frame was a mix of 9 and 10sp groupo parts. Both The FD and RD are 10sp 105. The crank is a 46/39 105 9sp. The shifters are tiagra forcing me to run a 9sp cassette on the rear wheel. My road bike is a 2008 six13 with full DA 7800 and I want to be able to interchange rear wheels with at times. The CX bike works now but I want to upgrade the shifters to sovle the rear wheel interchangeable issue. Is DA 7801 shifters the same as 7800 shifters? Will a mostly all 10sp groupo will work with 9sp crank?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

7800 is the group name, of which the ST-7801 is the 10sp/double-chainring shifter set. I don't know they will work with the older 105 front rings though.

Asad


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. I am in the process of finding a good CX crank that fits BB30 or fits in the 68mm adopter. Shimano does not make one so I am looking at FSA or other company that works with a shimano groupo.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

7801 was a running updgrade to the original dura ace 7800 shifters. There was an issue on the 7800 model with the flightdeck cable ribbon which was internal to the shifters getting caught and tangled up and causing the shifter to malfunction. Fix (assuming you didn't use the shimano flightdeck computer) was to just yank the tangled ribbon cable out. So, bottom line, no visible difference, just minor internal fix.


----------

